# Installation iPad2 sur iTunes après iPad1



## cherbourg (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
1ère config iPad2 : iTunes demande de choisir entre "nouvel iPad" et "restauration depuis iPad précédent". J'ai opté pour la 2ème solution, mais j'ai un doute : et si la restauration empêchait de profiter à fond du nouvel iPad ? Si on passe d'une 2Cv à une Ferrari et qu'on paramètre la Ferrari comme l'était la 2Cv, on risque d'être sérieusement déçu...
D'autant que j'ai choisi "restaurer" pour éviter de réinstaller les applis, or il me les a bien remises mais séparées, j'ai dû passer 1 heure à recréer les dossiers et à ranger les applis dedans.
Bref, merci de me dire si je me prends la tête pour rien !


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2011)

Tu te prends bien la tête pour rien. En effet, il utilise bien les dernières ressources de l'iPad 2 mais garde en mémoire les scores de tes jeux, les fichiers associés a tes logiciels, l'organisation de tout ça, etc.

Il n'y a aucun risque de bridage.


----------

